# Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-video



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We met up with Melissa and Tony with Levi & Leyna, and Samuel with Kayla & Lancer today at Fairmont Ridge. Not as nice as day as yesterday, Thanksgiving day was 70 degrees with blue skies and sun. Today we had a little drizzle, but the dogs didn't mind a bit. I put together two short movies, the first one is just some clips of all the dogs together, hanging out, chasing balls, and meeting some other dogs:



Tony found a big stick and was trying to get Keefer to take it. He's never shown any interest in retrieving sticks before so I was surprised when he actually took it and carried it a short distance, and when we threw it, both he and Halo went after it. Halo once again has shown that if two dogs CAN carry it, two dogs WILL carry it!











Enjoy!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Deb I LOVED the vids! Looks like everyone had a really great time! I giggled at Keef not really "wanting" the stick unless someone else wanted it (furry or human). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like they had a blast. Where is Fairmont Ridge?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212I giggled at Keef not really "wanting" the stick unless someone else wanted it (furry or human).


Yep, pretty much! He dropped it at Melissa's feet and then he kept looking up at her - "make it DO something!"









Debbie, Fairmont Ridge overlooks Lake Chabot in Castro Valley. It's a big open space area where dogs are allowed off leash.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

So happy to see your pups!1 It has been far too long since you have posted pics







And they were dry too!! Love the videos and looked like all involved were having fun! I am jealous.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Great videos. Those two really know how to have fun!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

awesome vidoes


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Wistful sigh.... you guys had a great time. Darn it, I live too far away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



> Originally Posted By: ZissoAnd they were dry too!!


Imagine!







Although not totally dry, it started drizzling very lightly about halfway through our walk. But this is one of the few regular places that doesn't have anywhere for the dogs to swim. 



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDarn it, I live too far away.


Yes, you do!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

those were great!!
all the dogs were stunning


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

What fun!!! All pretty dogs, I love the name Leyna, I almost named Zuzu that!! Halo is a HOOT and Keefer is a doll, a great helper when it comes to carrying the stick!!! Lovely location too!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

they were very fun to watch








good music, too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Elsie, the music is courtesy of Flip Video - I have no mp3s on my computer, so I'm working through the freebees that come with the software. I thought it was cute though. 

Jennifer, Halo is fast! I mean, FAST!!!!! The two of them are very competitive over toys, and Keefer seems to know when he's beat, lol! We were discussing today all the things she might enjoy and excel at - agility, lure coursing.....she's a drivey little girl!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Loved the videos!!! We had fun today - can't wait to do it again!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Wow! What a great place to go for a walk!
Looks like a road? Or is it more like a paved walking path?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Loved the videos!!! We had fun today - can't wait to do it again!!


Those are great. It was fun. Glad we were able to miss the rain.



> Originally Posted By: sleachyWow! What a great place to go for a walk!
> Looks like a road? Or is it more like a paved walking path?


There is one paved path up the hill. Walking path for us visitors, only park employees and fire vehicle access. There are also dirt paths that parallel and branch off in several other directions.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Samuel - I love that you can hear Lancer bark in the background of one of the videos!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Oh so cute! I enjoyed watching all the shepherds together!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



mspiker03 said:


> Samuel - I love that you can hear Lancer bark in the background of one of the videos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Great videos! Looks like a fun day. I loved how Keefer and Halo carried the stick together. LOL What a pair! Looks like Keefer defers to Halo. Is that how it usually is?


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

and always the two buddies running shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Thoroughly enjoyed both videos and the "snappy" music adds to the enjoyment. FYI-Halo's little half bro LOVES sticks. Xander will even try to dig up an attached root if he sees it trying to get the "stick".
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Samuel - I love that you can hear Lancer bark in the background of one of the videos!


I had the choice to make the music louder than the sound on the video, quieter than the sound on the video, or use just the music and not the sound - I thought the barking should stay! (Don't need to hear us humans yapping though, lol!) Poor Lancer, he was not a happy camper.









Sleachy, there's a locked gate across the fire road at the bottom of the hill by the parking lot, with a separate gate for people and dogs to walk through, so vehicles cannot access the road. The only time I've ever seen cars there in the many years we've gone, is when a couple sheriffs drove up to apprehend some kids who were up to some mischief. I think they and park rangers are the only ones with access. Oh, and there was an old water tower torn down a few years ago, so we saw some construction vehicles leaving at the end of the day for a week or so. 

Samuel, mine crapped out for the evening too - although Halo was going, going, going pretty much the entire time!









Carla, Keefer knows when he's beat - Halo may be 3/4 of his size but her athleticism and determination are HUGE! He used to always get the ball when we threw it, but she'd latch onto his neck and he'd have to drag her back the whole way, so most of the time he lets her get it. Or maybe she's faster now, hard to say. He was the annoying little brother to Dena, so it's karma that he's got an annoying little sister to pick on HIM! It was pretty apparent even when she was just a little thing that she was going to be able to kick his butt someday. 

Robbie, it does seem like some dogs "get" sticks, and some don't. I really thought Keefer wouldn't care about the stick, but there was a time when he wasn't interested in frisbees either, and now he's obsessed with those too. And Halo wants whatever he has, so as soon as he went for it she had to try and take it away from him - and did!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Mine let us sleep til 7am, which is huge considering they have been waking us up at 6:15, 6:30ish since the time changed.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Great Videos.. so nice that you all get get together like that.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Those were great







Totally made me smile


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

We have a lot of fun, and it's hard not to smile watching the dogs have such a great time too. 

Both Kayla and Leyna like to nip at Halo's butt as she runs, like she's a sheep, lol! Halo is not the slightest bit perturbed about it either, she is SO focused on getting that toy!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

That is awesome!!!! Sasha would do ANYTHING for a stick!!!!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Just saw your videos, can't tell you how much I enjoyed them !! I was enjoying the fun WITH them !!!!! What a terrific time they had ! Thouroughly ENTERTAINING !


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks! They are definitely entertaining, they make us laugh every day.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Deb, this was GREAT! Handsome Keefer, sweetie Halo.. is Lancer the hunkt dark dog? Is Leyna the floofy grrrl with the big smile? I love it-- someone has a CUZ.







I love Levi!! This is a neat video, the music fits the happy dogs!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

Patti, that's probably Lancer - he and Kayla look pretty similar, she's the one earlier in the video, he's the one on leash who was barking and jumping for the Orbee ball. Dude has some energy!!! 

I used to have trouble telling Levi and Leyna apart unless they were near each other. She's lighter, but I needed him there to compare to, but now I can tell the difference just seeing one of them. He's got that big gorgeous head and more red in his coat. She'll the one nipping at Halo's heels as she chases the ball, lol!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*

I really enjoyed your dogs. Thanks for posting the videos.

Julie'somom


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Keefer & Halo, Levi & Leyna, Kayla & Lancer-vi*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomPatti, that's probably Lancer - he and Kayla look pretty similar, she's the one earlier in the video, he's the one on leash who was barking and jumping for the Orbee ball. Dude has some energy!!!
> 
> I used to have trouble telling Levi and Leyna apart unless they were near each other. She's lighter, but I needed him there to compare to, but now I can tell the difference just seeing one of them. He's got that big gorgeous head and more red in his coat. She'll the one nipping at Halo's heels as she chases the ball, lol!


Patti - Levi is the first one in the video playing with the orange ball and Leyna attacks him (not sure if it was Lancer or Levi you were refering too). 

We used to have problems telling Dena and Keefer apart too!


----------

